

A physicist examines the Kennedy assassination film - Alvarez (1976) - ISL
http://scitation.aip.org/content/aapt/journal/ajp/44/9/10.1119/1.10297

======
ISL
There was a copy of this in the breakroom of our physics lab this week. Luis
Alvarez was a top-notch physicist and a Nobel Laureate.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Luis_Walter_Alvarez](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Luis_Walter_Alvarez)

Click the "Download pdf" link for the full article.

